# Rat is 'head weaving'



## Ratboy1202 (Apr 11, 2010)

My sons rat began weaving it's head back and forth last night. It doesn't seem to be in any distress, eating/pooping and generally exhibiting it's other normal rat behavior but it is weaving its head a lot back and forth. It almost seems like it can't see and is using it's head as a cane. Any ideas on what might be going on with it. I am calling the vet in about 15 minutes but thought I would see if anyone had any similar issues or any ideas on what we can do to help him out. Only change in the home is a new rat was purchased two days ago but it is in a separate cage across the room. Son has been religiously washing his hands when switching handling the rats as well.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Is the rat a PEW? They tend to have worse eyesight than other rats. They weave their heads back and forth to gain a better bearing on their surroundings.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Rats in general have poor eye sight. And any rat with red eyes or dark ruby (dark with a hint of red) tend to have really poor eye sight. The head weaving is them just trying to gain a perspective of their surroundings. I have a red eyed himilayan and she head weaves, it doesnt affect them too much as they mainly rely on their other senses to get around.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The swaying is actually focusing and depth perception...

http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatVision.htm#MotionParallax

A slightly exagerated version of what a rat see's...poor albino ratty 

http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatCam.htm


----------



## Ratboy1202 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I did take him to the vets just to be on the safe side. Vet did prescribe antibiotics and a anti-inflammatory. He said it could be a couple of things. His eyes were not reacting normally to the light they shined but he did seem to see a bit as he didn't like the bright light. His temp and other vitals were normal as well. When the vet put him on the floor he spun in a circle quite a few times. Vet said it could be his eyesight, an injury like a fall, or possibly a pituitary gland tumor. I thought maybe something neurological because of the spinning but he said that was unlikely. He said as long as he is eating he should be ok but I am still worried. I hope it is just his eyesight and him adjusting to not being able to see as well.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Spun in a circle... Hrm. If he is preferring to turn to one side, that sounds more like an inner ear infection than anything. Is he just head weaving, or is his head actually tilted to one side?Your vet did the right thing I think though. What exact medication did the vet give you?

http://ratguide.com/health/auricle_ear/otitis_media_otitis_interna_labyrinthitis.php

You can read more at that link.


----------



## Ratboy1202 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep, always in one direction but his head is not permanently tilted so it's not wry neck which I am familiar with from my rabbits. The vet did mention ear infection but said his ears looked clean. He put him on baytril 2x's a day and prednisolone syrup also 2x's a day. 

This morning zigzag is still climbing and active. After I bring the kids to school I will see if he has eaten and if his weaving is any better.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Because the infections often are deep inside the ear you won't see or smell anything until its much more advanced. The medications/treatment are correct for inner ear infection, so you should see an improvement in a few days


----------



## Ratboy1202 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks again for the replies. I sure hope it's just an ear infection! He seems to be doing a bit better today, less circling and less weaving although he still acts agitated when I take him out of the cage. He is definitely eating. After reading more info on this site I am switching them from lab blocks to dog food with grains/veggies and occasional fruits. He really dug the dog food so it was great to see him eat. 

Per the recommendations on this site we did get him a friend which has not been introduced yet due to quarantine. I am assuming I should start the three weeks from the time ZigZag started his meds or should I do it for longer?


----------

